# does anyone know where a good care sheet is for thick tailed geckos



## lizardman59 (Nov 21, 2010)

does anyone know where a good care sheet is for thick tailed geckos if i could know of any or see a link that would be great


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 21, 2010)

Captive Husbandry of the Thick Tailed Gecko 
(Underwoodisaurus milii)
Introduction
Thick Tailed or Barking Geckos, as they are sometimes referred to, are one of the more commonly kept geckos in Australian Reptile collections. Over their wide distribution (covering large areas of southern Australia) they show considerable variation in size and colour. Western Australian forms tend to be larger with some populations showing an unusually light brown colouration. Thick tails are terrestrial and mainly active at night (nocturnal). 
Housing
A pair or trio can be adequately housed in a glass tank or similar container with a floor area of 60 by 30cm. Thick tails can not climb smooth surfaces so no lid is required. We use peatmoss as a substrate but sand or bark would also be suitable. Apart from normal room lighting no additional lighting is required. Hiding places in the form of bark, hollow logs or upturned pot saucers should be provided as well as a shallow water dish. No climbing opportunities have to be provided as Barking geckos don’t climb. One of the most important captive requirements for thick tails is their dislike of high temperatures. They should not be subjected to temperatures over 30 degrees for prolonged periods( although some populations might be more tolerant of hotter temperatures considering their large distribution covering different climatic zones but there is no concrete evidence of that as yet).We keep our thick tails on the lowest shelf in our reptile room to keep temperatures as low as possible during hot conditions A nest box Half filled with moist peat moss should be provided for a cool moist retreat, aid for shedding and egg deposition. 
Feeding
Crickets and woodies offered twice or three times a week make up the diet of our animals. Rep Cal calcium powder is included every second or third feed. As with other nocturnal species we only offer food in the evening. 
Breeding
Barking Geckos can attain breeding size in 12 months but 18 months to 2 years is more common. Sexing as with most other geckos is by the presence of hemipenal; bulges in males . Females can be very productive and have been known to produce up to 8 or 9 clutches a season. Incubation period at 27 degrees is around 60 days. Eggs are incubated in co**** vermiculite at a ratio of one part of water to one part of vermiculite by weight. Females have to be provided with plenty of food dusted with calcium powder most feeds in order to replace lost condition during egg laying.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks chickensnake so your saying they dont need any heating at all or light at all


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 21, 2010)

The Vic Herp society have one; google VHS, It's under 'keeping reptiles' on the left.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 21, 2010)

or do they just need light and not heat and maybe a heat mat in the winter


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 21, 2010)

They don't need light, but they do like a heat mat for the colder temps


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 21, 2010)

Im in SE/QLD so i dont need to heat them. 28ish should be ok with a hot spot a bit warmer IMO they are geckos so they dont need lighting, if you want lighting go for a purple light.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks guys for the help anyone else got some great info they would like to share


----------



## norwich (Nov 21, 2010)

hey bud was going to reply but its been covered by every body above touche'


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 21, 2010)

Other than they're awesome little pets?


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 21, 2010)

its okay norwich peppersgirl are you talking about the pm i sent you about the marms


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 21, 2010)

No the thicktails


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 21, 2010)

okay


----------



## Snowman (Nov 23, 2010)

I live in Perth and I don't provide any heat for my thick tailed gecko's.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 23, 2010)

Let me know who you get them off as I'm chassing some females still.


----------



## fairy09 (Jan 8, 2011)

I am after a pair of thick tails if anyone knows where I can get some from, I am in South Australia Near Adelaide. Cheers


----------

